# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  REQUEST: Bigger forum for Justin Amash

## biles1234

Moderators,

You guys have been great, as have RPF members in embracing Justin as a true liberty candidate and supporting his congressional campaign in Michigan.

With recent polls showing Amash in good position to win the primary (the general election is a lock) and prominent endorsements in the last 2 weeks from Ron Paul, the Club for Growth, and the Republican Liberty Caucus, Justin's campaign is picking up MAJOR steam.

I humbly request that you give Justin a larger forum like Rand, Peter Schiff and B.J. Lawson on the website. Amash is the best chance at getting a liberty candidate in the House this year.

It would be beneficial for all of us to get an extremely electable liberty candidate more attention. Getting Justin a more prominent forum would do just that.

Thank you

Alex

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

I second that request.

----------


## Jordan

I agree.

Club for Growth, Ron Paul, and decent poll numbers are a perfect blend for an Amash win!  Unlike the 3 candidates with current subforums, Amash has a principled voting record that only someone like Ron Paul could match.

We should also consider that winning a house seat is far cheaper than it is to win a Senate seat.  Amash already has strong name recognition within the community and can divert resources to tackling issues voters care about instead of wasting thousands of dollars building name recognition.  Amash will be the Liberty movement's least expensive victory.  I'd love to see him join Dr. No in shaking up the US House.

----------


## MRoCkEd

agreed

----------


## Gage

I agree as well.

----------


## Michigan11

Agreed! 34 days and counting til the primary...

----------


## Nathan Hale

Agreed.

----------


## Imperial

It is about time to clear out some of the smaller forums, which would give space for the others. Chuck Devore and Adam Kokesh's primaries are long over.

----------


## brenden.b

Agreed.

----------


## Flash

> It is about time to clear out some of the smaller forums, which would give space for the others. Chuck Devore and Adam Kokesh's primaries are long over.


And I suggest also getting rid of the Ron Paul 2010 forum to save space.

----------


## libertybrewcity

yea, i think a bigger forum would be nice or at least clearing out the other forums. medina was moved a day or two after the primary. kokesh and devore don't really serve a purpose any more nor do they have any new info.

----------


## brenden.b

> yea, i think a bigger forum would be nice or at least clearing out the other forums. medina was moved a day or two after the primary. kokesh and devore don't really serve a purpose any more nor do they have any new info.


Agreed.

----------


## CaseyJones

+1

----------


## Dark Aerow

Seriously, who's arm do I have to twist to get some attention for Amash, could it be that people on these forums don't think he has a shot?  If that's true...then how the hell do some of the other candidates with lots of attention have a shot?

I don't get it.

Justin Amash is easily our best chance to get another liberty minded candidate into congress and few people seem to care...

A more prominent forum would go a LONG way.

I fully support the intention of this thread.

----------


## Nathan Hale

Agreed (again).  What gives around here lately?

----------


## biles1234

> Seriously, who's arm do I have to twist to get some attention for Amash, could it be that people on these forums don't think he has a shot?  If that's true...then how the hell do some of the other candidates with lots of attention have a shot?
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> Justin Amash is easily our best chance to get another liberty minded candidate into congress and few people seem to care...
> 
> A more prominent forum would go a LONG way.
> 
> I fully support the intention of this thread.



WORD. With the exception of some members, the liberty movement's neglect of the Justin Amash revolution in West Michigan is really sad to me. Justin is running a stellar campaign, in a dead heat for first place for a US Congressional seat and there's NO support on here!

This man is the ONLY REALISTIC HOPE we have to get a liberty candidate in the U.S. House of Representatives, while people waste their hard-earned money on joke campaigns like Peter Schiff and BJ Lawson (sry BJ, I love ya but you're not gonna win that district). People, excuse my french, but get your heads out your asses!!

I feel like if you're name does not end in "PAUL" on here you get no attention. We raised almost $200k for Rand the other day. Let's get Justin some $$$ so he can finish this campaign victorious once and for all. After August 3rd, that's it! All we need to do is win the primary

----------


## dr. hfn

agreed

----------


## libertybrewcity

> WORD. With the exception of some members, the liberty movement's neglect of the Justin Amash revolution in West Michigan is really sad to me. Justin is running a stellar campaign, in a dead heat for first place for a US Congressional seat and there's NO support on here!
> 
> This man is the ONLY REALISTIC HOPE we have to get a liberty candidate in the U.S. House of Representatives, while people waste their hard-earned money on joke campaigns like Peter Schiff and BJ Lawson (sry BJ, I love ya but you're not gonna win that district). People, excuse my french, but get your heads out your asses!!
> 
> I feel like if you're name does not end in "PAUL" on here you get no attention. We raised almost $200k for Rand the other day. Let's get Justin some $$$ so he can finish this campaign victorious once and for all. After August 3rd, that's it! All we need to do is win the primary


same with rj harris

----------


## brenden.b

Seriously...Amash has the next best chance to Rand Paul to winning in November, as long as we can give him the support to win the Primary. He is one of the top two candidates in this race!

Yet Peter Schiff gets a larger forum because he is one of the "rock stars" of the liberty movement, yet trails his primary opponent by double digits and would be trailing the same amount against his general election opponent.

----------


## Dark Aerow

> Seriously...Amash has the next best chance to Rand Paul to winning in November, as long as we can give him the support to win the Primary. He is one of the top two candidates in this race!
> 
> Yet Peter Schiff gets a larger forum because he is one of the "rock stars" of the liberty movement, yet trails his primary opponent by double digits and would be trailing the same amount against his general election opponent.


I agree completely...I mean....I LOVE Peter Schiff, but at this point in the game we should throw support behind the strongest candidates with the best chances of winning.

Don't get me wrong, I think peter should continue his campaign, but it'd be extremely beneficial if people would take just a fraction of their support and send it to Amash.

----------


## Michigan11

Would be great to have a bigger forum, especially since...

1) The moneybomb starting at midnight and

2) Less than 4 weeks away from this HIGHLY PROBABLE VICTORY on August 3rd (primary date)

... and it would definitely bring in more traffic from all his supporters and campaign staff as well.

Thanks for considering Admins...

----------


## Dark Aerow

We'd only need a bigger forum for about a month...the general should be a landslide if we get the primary.

----------


## brenden.b

> We'd only need a bigger forum for about a month...the general should be a landslide if we get the primary.


Exactly why it is a pressing matter that we get a larger forum for Amash now! What do we have to do around here to get a little respect for this guy?

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

Not many people post in the BJ Lawson forum either, not a major candidate for Senate I guess.

----------


## brenden.b

> Not many people post in the BJ Lawson forum either, not a major candidate for Senate I guess.


Plenty are posting in this forum, not to mention, Amash has a much better chance at winning in the general than Lawson. Hence, why we must do all we can to make sure he wins in a tight three way primary. He is, after all, one of the top two candidates and is gaining momentum everyday!

----------


## Nathan Hale

> Plenty are posting in this forum, not to mention, Amash has a much better chance at winning in the general than Lawson. Hence, why we must do all we can to make sure he wins in a tight three way primary. He is, after all, one of the top two candidates and is gaining momentum everyday!


While Amash probably has a greater chance than Lawson, both are way above the threshold of reasonable possibility.  Lawson's district, long a democrat stronghold, is considered by many analysts to be "in play" this year.  Lawson is one of the major liberty candidates for 2010.

----------


## brenden.b

> Lawson is one of the major liberty candidates for 2010.


As is Amash.

----------


## CurranH

We need to draw attention to Justin's campaign.  This is HUGE!

----------


## trey4sports

shoutout to Michigan11, I see you workin your ass off promoting this bomb way to go!

----------


## biles1234

> shoutout to Michigan11, I see you workin your ass off promoting this bomb way to go!


Definitely true. Props M11

----------


## Nathan Hale

> As is Amash.


I agree.  We're so agreeable.

----------


## Michigan11

> shoutout to Michigan11, I see you workin your ass off promoting this bomb way to go!


Thanks, and these other guys in this forum worked their asses off, making videos, waking the rest of us up to Justin. Hell yeah people let's get him into office!

----------


## klamath

> WORD. With the exception of some members, the liberty movement's neglect of the Justin Amash revolution in West Michigan is really sad to me. Justin is running a stellar campaign, in a dead heat for first place for a US Congressional seat and there's NO support on here!
> 
> This man is the ONLY REALISTIC HOPE we have to get a liberty candidate in the U.S. House of Representatives, while people waste *their hard-earned money on joke campaigns like Peter Schiff and BJ Lawson* (sry BJ, I love ya but you're not gonna win that district). People, excuse my french, but get your heads out your asses!!
> 
> I feel like if you're name does not end in "PAUL" on here you get no attention. We raised almost $200k for Rand the other day. Let's get Justin some $$$ so he can finish this campaign victorious once and for all. After August 3rd, that's it! All we need to do is win the primary


Do not fall into the stupid trap of bashing other campaigns to promote another like a number of Schiff people did. It is pretty obviously how well that has worked for poor Schiff  Promote the heck out of Justin just on Justins merits.

----------


## biles1234

This is "no trap."

Sorry if you take offense. We all have our candidates who we like more than others and we try to plug. I am not trying to bash other candidates. However, we obviously want to direct resources to individuals that will make good use of them.

I think anybody who is familiar with Justin's race can guarantee you that Justin has a better chance of winning than Schiff or Lawson. The Club for Growth definitely knows that. Once again, this is not a "trap" or attack on any of these guys. Simply stating my opinion and what I consider to be the truth.

----------


## klamath

> This is "no trap."
> 
> Sorry if you take offense. We all have our candidates who we like more than others and we try to plug. I am not trying to bash other candidates. However, we obviously want to direct resources to individuals that will make good use of them.
> 
> I think anybody who is familiar with Justin's race can guarantee you that Justin has a better chance of winning than Schiff or Lawson. The Club for Growth definitely knows that. Once again, this is not a "trap" or attack on any of these guys. Simply stating my opinion and what I consider to be the truth.


Calling another persons favorite candidate's campaign a "joke"  is not going to win any friends and it will harm Justin. All you have to do is point out how good Justin is and that his chances of being elected are darn good. This will motivate people. Bashing anothers candidate unless it is a real policy discussion only drives them away.
Quite a number of Schiffs people would make posts about how much more they liked Schiff than Rand or Ron and we should all get behind Schiff. Ever one of our own running for a statehouse was called a "nameless goon" You know what it went over like a lead ballon. Part of the apathy on these forums for Schiff is because of those actions. If you want to jump up and down and demand your rights of free speach go right ahead, all you will be hurting is Justin.

----------


## low preference guy

I clicked on this thread to bump it because it seemed like a good idea.

But I don't care about it anymore. Anyone who discourages Schiff supporters by calling his campaign "a joke" will get no favors for me, big or small.

----------


## Michigan11

Bigger Forum... 26 days til the primary.

He is gaining momentum leading into August 3rd, with the support of Ron Paul and the Club for Growth which only supports 13 candidates..

----------


## brenden.b

> I clicked on this thread to bump it because it seemed like a good idea.
> 
> But I don't care about it anymore. Anyone who discourages Schiff supporters by calling his campaign "a joke" will get no favors for me, big or small.


I'm sorry to hear that, but we appreciate the bump no less. 

I will speak on my own behalf as I have a Schiff basher of recently. Let me just say that it I do apologize for it. Honestly, it is mostly out of frustration, a frustration that that is created by a lack of interest in honestly one of the best Liberty candidates running this year, in Amash. All of the attention is given to Lawson, Kokesh, and Schiff, while there are other candidates out there like Amash and others who are just as good and, in fact, are in much more competitive races. We need to win and we should make a priority for supporting candidates who we know are on the cuff of victory.

I am not saying, though, that we shouldn't support candidates like Lawson and Schiff, but what I am asking is that we divert some of our financial support and grassroots actions away from Lawson and Schiff to give it to guys like Amash who don't have the same name recognition in the Liberty movement.

Please don't see this post as an attack on Lawson or Schiff, but just an attempt to explain some of the frustration coming from the Amash camp. 

We are all on the same team, let us just keep that in mind.

----------


## erowe1

> I clicked on this thread to bump it because it seemed like a good idea.
> 
> But I don't care about it anymore. Anyone who discourages Schiff supporters by calling his campaign "a joke" will get no favors for me, big or small.


Did Justin Amash really say that?

----------


## klamath

> Did Justin Amash really say that?


No. It was stated by a poster in post number 16

----------


## SilentBull

Wow, I had no idea this guy existed. We definitely need more people to find out about this guy. I will be donating later today.

----------


## MelissaWV

> Did Justin Amash really say that?


^  How rumors begin.

Amash does deserve a lot more attention than he's getting, and the forum could use a little Spring (okay, Summer) cleaning.  

~Bump~

----------


## biles1234

> Wow, I had no idea this guy existed. We definitely need more people to find out about this guy. I will be donating later today.


Awesome Anon,

Unfortunately that's a MAJOR problem around here. Spread the word!

----------


## erowe1

> No. It was stated by a poster in post number 16


I was tongue in cheek. I was trying to hint to the person I quoted that the point of this thread isn't to do favors to someone who posted in it. It's to help Justin Amash.

----------


## biles1234

VOUCH FOR A BIGGER FORUM HERE EVERYBODY!

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=252659

Justin Amash in good shape to win and has more cash on hand than all of his opponents combined with 18 days left until the primary, we need a FINAL push!!

----------


## Michigan11

> VOUCH FOR A BIGGER FORUM HERE EVERYBODY!
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=252659
> 
> Justin Amash in good shape to win and has more cash on hand than all of his opponents combined with 18 days left until the primary, we need a FINAL push!!


Let's give that thread a bump! A bigger forum would be just great.......

----------


## Michigan11

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=252659

Post and bump this thread to get Justin a bigger forum and the one below vote in...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=253389

----------

